#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Ενισχύσεις τύπου Morris

## Pappos

Έχει κάνει ποτέ κανείς τέτοιου είδους ενίσχυση σε κόμβο πλαισίου ?



Η εικόνα είναι από 

*Joints in Steel Construction
Moment Connections*

The Steel Contruction Institute
Publication Number: 207/95
ISBN: 1 85942 01 84

----------


## Pappos

Δεν μιλάω για τα απλά διάτμησης που είναι ευθεία. Αν προσέξετε καλύτερα θα δείτε την απόσταση 100 που ξεκινά από πάνω. Επαναλαμβάνω δεν είναι τα απλά διάτμησης.

----------


## Pappos

Έβαλα αυτήν την εικόνα για καλύτερα.

----------


## Pappos

Δεν είναι ίδιο με το πρώτο, το ξέρω. Απλώς έβαλα και το άλλο για να σχολιάσουμε  για την διαγώνιο τύπου Morris.
Για τα άλλα απλά μεγαλώνεις το haunch κάτω για να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τους κοχλίες. Για την δεύτερη περίπτωση τον κοχλία τον αλλάζεις θέση τον κάτω ή επιλέγεις άλλη μετωπική δοκό με άλλες διαστάσεις για να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τους κοχλίες.

Η ερώτηση εξακολουθεί και είναι. Εσείς έχετε κάνει ποτέ τέτοια σύνδεση με κόμβο ? Δεν θέλω γιατί και πως. Αν έχετε εσείς πραγματοποιήσει τέτοια σύνδεση. Ο *abgr, mkalliou*, *dratsiox* με κάλυψαν απόλυτα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

